# بعد الشكر أتمنى نصائحكم



## ريم2011 (12 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم :
بالبداية كل الشكر و التقدير للقائمين على هذا المنتدى بكل ما يحويه من صدق بنقل المعلومة ورقي في تبادل المعلومات, وأخص بالشكر كل شخص يقدم معلومة ولا يبخل بها على أحد فنحن حقا بحاجة للصدق بنقل المعلومة لنرتقي ونتقدم ونعتمد على أنفسنا بالعديد من الصناعات دون الحاجة الى الغرب .
أعتذر على ا*لاطالة بالحقيقة انا مهتمة بصناعة الكريمات المختلفة ولكن أبحث عن طريقة فعالة في الجمع بين الكيمياء والطبيعة وذلك للتقليل قدر المستطاع من مضار المواد الكيميائية بحياتنا وانا بحكم دراستي ومعرفة ان الكريم هو مستحلب ماء في زيت أو زيت بماء وانه يجب اضافة مستحلب ليجمع الطورين دون انفصال حاولت ان أصنع كريع طبيعي من زيوت طبيعية مهمة للبشرة ومفيدة كزيت جنين القمح وزيت اللوز المر (الطور الزيتي) واضافة ماء الورد مع متسخلص الأعشاب(منقوع)(الطور المائي) واضافة مستحلب طبيعي مثل شمع العسل (بدلا من توين 80مثلا)وطبعا راعيت درجة الحرارة المتقاربة 70للطور الزيتي و75للطور المائي وأضفت الطور المائي ببطء فوق الطور الزيتي مع التحريك المستمر ولكن واجهتني مشكلتين أولهما الملمس الزيتي المزعج للناتج وثانيها *انفصال الطور المائي عن الزيتي بعد مدة والغريب ان هذا حدث بشكل غير ظاهر للعيان اي بعد وضع الكريم على البشرة تظهر بعض قطرات الماء الغير متجانسة مع الطور الزيتي .
ولكم كل التقدير والشكر وأتمنى تقديم النصح لي فالحمدلله لاحظت وجود أدمغة عربية هنا أفخر بها وان لديكم اي تركيبات تجمع بين الكيمياء والطبيعة فرجائي لا تبخلوا علينا بعلمكم وخاصة بصناعة الأنواع المختلفة من الكريمات.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 أبريل 2014)

اتعامل عادة مع المؤسسات الانتاجيه بشكل مؤسسى- فالماكينات الحديثه والتركيبات الجديده واستيراد الخامات يساعدونى ويساعدوهم فى ذلك - ولكن مع الهواه والمبتدئين(رجاء الا يضايق هذا الوصف أحد )- فهنا يظهر التبسيط فى المكونات وسهولة عمليات التصنيع- ولكن المقابل لن نحصل على الحرفيه الشديده الموجوده عند المؤسسات الانتاجيه بالطبع- اى سنحصل على منتج يؤدى المهمه بدون اضرار صحيه و ببعض التغاضى-وخاصة ان انتاج الكريمات يحتاج حرفيه عاليه فى التصنيع - اتفقنا........ سنبدأ.
كريم منظف بمكونات طبيعيه- ها قد بدأنا بتحديد مهمه الكريم- الكميه 500 جم تقريبا مراعاه للتكلفه والتجارب حتى نتقن التصنيع.
ضع فى وعاء 100 جرام زيت برافين خفيف-ثم 2جم ايزوبروبانول ثم 5و3 جم quaternum 18 hectorite ونستخدمه كثيرا عند انتاج تجميل الجلد والعيون .. الخ وضع الجميع بعد المزج على نار هادئه ويفضل حمام مائى وأضف على الخليط 60جم شمع نحل ثم 165 جم زيت برافين خفيف من نفس النوع الذى اضفناة فى السابق واستمر فى المزج حتى تمام التجانس ( درجه حرارة التجربه من 70-80- درجه مئويه- او ان اردت مراعاة الطور الزيتى والمائى فالتفاصيل عندك) ثم اضف ببطء محلول مائى محضر من قبل( مكون من 5و3 جم بوركس +166جم مياه عند 70 درجه مئويه)كل ذلك مع التقليب - ابطل التسخين واستمر فى التقليب حتى درجه حرارة الغرفه.
المكونات اغلبها طبيعيه وليست فى حاجه الى مستحلب اضافى - اضافه العطر نؤجله فيما بعد حتى نتقن التجربه ونرضى عن النتائج وكذلك الماده الحافظه 
هذه التركيبه تجمع كل طلباتك - فى انتظار النتجه بالتفاصيل حتى نتابع.هناك تركيبات اخرى لنفس الكريم المنظف ولكن على مهل .


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 أبريل 2014)

الملمس الزيتى المزعج يعنى ان المنتج عباره عن مستحلب ماء فى زيت بمعنى ان قطرات الماء تم احاطتها بالزيوت ومن الممكن ايضا ان يكون ناتج عن عدم الخلط الجيد لزيوت او انه تم استخدام مجموعه من الزيوت التى تحتاج الى ماده اخرى لكى يتم امتزاجهم وتجانسهم فى طور زيتى واحد .
فى الغالب يتم استخدام مستحلب الماء فى الزيت لاعطاء المستهلك احساس بالبروده عند استخدام المنتج .
الغالب والشاءع انه عند اضافه الماء الى الزيت فهذا يعنى مستحلب ماء فى زيت وعند اضافه زيت الى ماء فهذا مستحلب زيت فى ماء ولكن الصحيح علميا هو ان تحديد نوع المستحلب المنتج يتوقف على نوع عامل الاستحلاب المستخدم الايملسفير بغض النظر عن اضافه الزيت الى الماء او الماء الى الزيت .
انفصال الطور الماءى عن الزيتى او العكس هو دلاله واضحه على عدم استخدام الايملسفير المناسب او عدم استخدام الكميه المناسبه للايملسفير للحصول على استحلاب كامل للزيوت.
لتحديد الايملسفير المناسب تم اختراع نظام hlb لمساعده العاملين فى المجال على الاختيار المناسب والفعال للايملسفير المناسب لتركيبتهم .
كل نوع من الزيوت له قيمه محدده ل hlb وبناء عليها يتم اختيار ايملسفير بنفس القيمه تقريبا لكى يتم استحلاب هذا الزيت بشكل ناجح .
فى حاله استخدام مجموعه من الزيوت المختلفه يتم استخدام معادله بسيطه لحساب قيمه hlb المناسبه لاستحلاب مجموعه الزيوت وتجانسها مع بعضها وبالتالى اختيار الايملسفير المناسب لاتمام عمليه الاستحلاب.
من المتفق عليه بين العاملين فى المجال ان كميه الايملسفير المناسبه لاستحلاب الزيوت تكون فى رينج ظ¢ظ¥ظھ من كميه الزيت المستخدمه فى التركيبه .
فى حاله مستحلب زيت فى الماء فانه من المفضل ايضا استعمال نوعين من الايملسفير بدلا عن ايملسفير واحد فقط ولذلك لضمان الحصول على استحلاب شبه كامل للزيوت هناك ايضا معادله بسيطه لحساب كميه كل ايملسفير .
لفت انتباهى ايضا استعمال كلمه تركيبه طبيعيه اوك بس ايه هو تعريف كلمه طبيعيه مثلا اى ايملسفير هو عباره عن كحولات تم استخلاصها من الزيوت اى انها بحكم مصدرها تكون طبيعيه .
بحكم عملى كيمياءى وارتباطى بصناعه المواد الخام المستخدمه سواء فى مستحضرات التجميل او المنظفات فان ادعاء ان المنتج طبيعى ليس اكثر من عباره تسويقيه ليس لها اى دلاله علميه على الاطلاق . تحياتى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 أبريل 2014)

كانت البدايه استخدام الزيوت البكر فى التجميل - وتدخلت الصناعه لازالة عيوب التزنخ وتباطؤ النتائج - وتطورت الامور حتى زادت البدائل الصناعيه بصوره مقلقه لمحبى الحفاظ على البيئه سواء كان ذلك فى مجال المنظفات او التجميل وظهرت المشاكل الحاده فى مخلفات الصرف ... الخ - ومن هنا ظهرت الدعوه الى العودة للمنتجات الطبيعيه ولكن ليس بمفهوم الزيوت البكر على سبيل المثال- ولذلك نحرص على تعبير (أغلبها طبيعيه) ونعنى بها التقليل من البدائل على قدر المستطاع -وهذا الاتجاه موجود ولو تمعنا فى بيانات المنتجات - لن نجده ادعاء- بل وقد اتفق كتوصيف ان تتسم المطبوعات بورقة نبات خضراء للتسهيل على المشترى- ممن يفضل هذا الاتجاه. لعلى اوضحت


----------



## ريم2011 (12 أبريل 2014)

بداية الشكر لمروركم الكريم وأشكر السيد محمود فتحي حماد لاهتمامه بالحقيقة كما أنت ذكرت لسى أنا بالبداية وبصراحة صنعت نوعين من الكريمات الكيميائية وكانت النتيجة مرضية وكانت الخلطة عبارة عن (زيت برافين وشمع النحل وبوراكس وماء مقطر وأضفت ميتيل وايتيل البارابين كمادة حافظة )لكن انا لا أريد استخدام الزيت البرافيني (كما تعلم حضرتك هو مشتق من النفط وانا اعلم خموله الكيميائي لكن حابة أستبدله بزيت نباتي وليس معدني )وكما ذكرت استاذي الكريم انا تجاهلت استخدام ايزو بروبانول باعتباره من الأغوال ويوجد بعض الأشخاص لديها حساسية اذا ما استخدمته انت quaternum 18 hectorite فأنا لا أعرفه وما هي وظيفته بالضبط وسمعت مرة انه يستخدم بمزيلات العرق لكن لا أعرف لماذا ؟
بكل حال كل الشكر لك والتقدير لسعة صدرك اتمنى ان لا اثقل عليك ولكن أنا أرغب بأستبدال المكونات الكيميائية ما أمكن بطبيعية أرجو نصيحتي وتصحيح أخطائي ان وجد.
انا سمعت أيضا ان البوراكس يحبذ عدم استخدامه بالكريمات الخاصة للوجه هل هذا صحيح؟


----------



## ريم2011 (13 أبريل 2014)

السيد dulcemohamed شكرا لايضاحك المبسط في الحقيقة اتوقع هذه هي المشكلة في نظام hlb لكن بصراحة أنا لا أعلم أين أجد المعلومات الخاصة بكل زيت وما هي قيمة الايملسفير المحدد ان استطعت مساعدتي اين أجد هذه المعلومات لك كل الشكر ولمرورك تقديري بارك الله بكم .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 أبريل 2014)

*طلب منى الكثير عن طريق الميل مثل طلبك - الميل نحو الزيوت النباتيه على قدر المستطاع فى تركيبات التجميل- وهذا اتجاه محمود وله رواده وشركات انتاجه فى الغرب كثيره وسنبدأ .كريم* *منظف* *وكالعاده حددنا مهمة الكريم حتى يعرف القارئ عم نتحدث.*
*المكونات: زيوت نباتيه وسنترك للمجرب الاختيار والتجربه والتفاعل -وشمع نحل وسنخبره بأفضل طريقه لاستخدامه- ولانولين(لامائى) - ومن السمك**(سبير ماسيتى-سيتيل بالميتات) لتطريه الجلد ويساعد على الاستحلاب - وبوركس وماء واكسيد زنك. وطريقة التصنيع مماثله للطريقه السابقه ونسب اول تركيبه10 جرام من سمك و75 جم شمع نحل و300 جرام زيت نباتى - اختر وجرب -و5و2 جم بوركس و 5و112 جم مياه- وثانى تركيبه10 جم لانولين و5جم بوركس و10 جم اوكسيد زنك 90جم شمع نحل و280 زيت نباتى وايضا اختر وجرب. و105 جم مياه.
ملحوظه - اقضل استخدام لشمع النحل تسييحه ونقله عن طريق ملامسته بسطح بارد ونقله الى وسط مائى واعادة استخدامه بالتركيبات كماده جاهزه للاستخدام.
ردا على استخدام *quaternum 18 hectorite فى التركيبه السابقه- نستخدمه بدلا من الشموع ولاعطاء قوام وللتجانس وهوعباره عن حمض دهنى لل tallow +بنتونيت.​


----------



## ريم2011 (14 أبريل 2014)

لك مني سيد محمود كل الشكر و التقدير سأجرب المقادير السابقة وانشاء الله بتنجح وتكون جيدة عالبشرة .


----------



## عدنان براهيم (16 أبريل 2014)

الاخت ريم من تركيبتك التي ذكرتيها لاحظي ان جميع الماواد انها معتدلة او حامضية لذلك يفصل معك الماء تحتاجين مادة معدلة للبي اش ونعمل على ربط الماء بالزيت اقنرح مونو او تري ايتانول امبن


----------



## ريم2011 (18 أبريل 2014)

عدنان براهيم قال:


> الاخت ريم من تركيبتك التي ذكرتيها لاحظي ان جميع الماواد انها معتدلة او حامضية لذلك يفصل معك الماء تحتاجين مادة معدلة للبي اش ونعمل على ربط الماء بالزيت اقنرح مونو او تري ايتانول امبن



اشكر لك مرورك الكريم ونصيحتك .


----------

